# Instalations Ort ändern



## linolium (24. Juli 2012)

*Instalations Ort ändern*

Hallo Leute.
Ich hab mir gestern abend das System neu aufgesetzt und schon vieles neu installiert.
was mich nur nerft ist, dass ich bei jedem neuem Programm, dass ich installiere, immer wieder die Festplatte D: immer wieder auswählen muss, weil ich auf C: (ssd) kein Platz mehr habe.
Gibt es eine möglichkeit, windows zu sagen, dass er alle programme automatisch auf D: installieren soll?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Instalations Ort ändern*

Wie groß ist deine SSD Platte und was hast du da noch Installiert.


----------



## Supeq (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Instalations Ort ändern*

@Matrix Was hat die Größe der SSD mit dem Problem zu tun oO?

@TO Dafür gibts leider keine universelle Lösung, denn der Standard-Installationspfad wird auch manchmal von den Entwicklern vorgegeben und ist im Installationspaket hardcodiert. (Zumindest bei den Install-Managern die ich kenne)

Wenn der Standardpfad dynamisch aus der Registry geholt wird, dann hilft es die entsprechenden Schlüssel anzupassen, näheres dazu hier:
Tipparchiv - Standardinstallationspfad für Programme ändern - WinTotal.de

MFG


----------



## linolium (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Instalations Ort ändern*

Wuhi!
ziemlich verwirrend!
geht dann, wenn ich das so mache nicht auch die ganzen progs, die ncoh auf c sind kaputt?
hab ein bisschen schiss!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Instalations Ort ändern*

Beantworte erstmal mein Post Nr.2


----------



## linolium (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Instalations Ort ändern*

das tut doch gar nichts zur sache!
da ist windoof drauf!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Instalations Ort ändern*

OMG.Bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KratzeKatze (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Instalations Ort ändern*

Hast du gelesen, was unter dem Link steht? U.a. nämlich



> Der Tipp gilt nur für neu hinzukommende und nicht für bereits bestehende  Programme. Die alten Verknüpfungen im Startmenü haben zwar den  richtigen Pfad in "_Ausführen in:_" aber nicht unter "*Ziel:*". Dort steht noch "C:\Program Files\...".
> Hier hilft nur ein Deinstallieren des Programms und ein Neuinstallieren unter D:\Program Files\.


----------



## linolium (24. Juli 2012)

Ok. 
Ich Versuchs später mal


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Instalations Ort ändern*

gehe zu regedit und suche den schlüssel
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion
und ändere folgende Schlüssel
x86 win7
CommonFilesDir = D:\Program Files\Common Files
 ProgramFilesDir = D:\Program Files
x64 win 7
CommonFilesDir = D:\Program Files\Common Files
 CommonFilesDir (x86) = D:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files
 CommonW6432Dir = D:\Program Files\Common Files
 ProgramFilesDir = D:\Program Files
 ProgramFilesDir (x86) = D:\Program Files (x86)
 ProgramW6432Dir = D:\Program Files
D: dient nur als bsp

bereits installierte Software ist davon nicht btroffen.
Der IE sollte nicht den Pfad geändert bekommen, gib sonst Probleme
Der Laufwerksbuchstabe sollte man vorher auswählen je nach Partitionbuchstaben zu Weisung


----------



## XT1024 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Instalations Ort ändern*



linolium schrieb:


> was mich nur nerft ist, dass ich bei jedem neuem  Programm, dass ich installiere, immer wieder die Festplatte D: immer  wieder auswählen muss, weil ich auf C: (ssd) kein Platz mehr  habe.


 


Supeq schrieb:


> @Matrix Was hat die Größe der SSD mit dem Problem zu tun oO?


  Es soll ja Experten geben, die auf einer 64 GB SSD sämtliche Eigene  Dateien incl. Videos, Bilder, Musik und was weiß ich noch lagern, und sich dann wundern, warum kein Platz mehr ist. 
Naja auch in dem Fall könnte man trotzdem Programme lieber auf D:\ installieren 



linolium schrieb:


> das tut doch gar nichts zur sache!
> da ist windoof drauf!


 ... auf der 32 GB SSD


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Instalations Ort ändern*

Die ssd ist extrem klein win 7 brauchen min  alleine 28GB eine 64 ist das kleinste was man nehmen kann. 120GB sind empfehlenswert.


----------



## linolium (26. Juli 2012)

Auch wenn es zu meiner frage nichts bei trägt: ich habe eine 60GB SSD! Gut, dass das geklärt ist. 
Der Vorschlag mit dem ändern hat geklappt und damit erkläre ich diesen Threat als

-CLOSED-


----------



## ancrion (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Instalations Ort ändern*

habe es so gemacht, alle programem auf c kann ich nicht mehr verwenden


----------

